# Watch out for Privett Hatchery



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have ordered from them in the past. People have been telling me they have been going down hill.

This just takes the cake...

... Privett Hatchery took money out of my account..... Like, what the ...

Never got an email or a phone call. And I sure as.... didn't give them my CC#.

So I called, they told me they can't give me my money back because they are in the mail.
.... telling me I ordered 40/50 chicks.
I would of never ordered that many chicks, not to mention I did not order them.

So I ask when were they shipped... no answer. 
Then I ask, when are they going to be here,,, Thursday or Friday.. 
That is a lot of days for chicks to be in transit. 

I don't have the room for that many chicks,,, no place to put them.
Not to mention paying them a lot of $$$ I just don't have right now.

bother...

I "think" they will be d'Uccles.... anyone want to buy some chicks.. IF they arrive to this place?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Call your bank and local governing agencies - perhaps the post office.

I would think your bank can ask for proof of authorization for removing the funds.

If they offer proof it is fraud, otherwise the bank should restore your funds.

You can refuse shipment, can you not?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Will have to call my bank at 9am tomorrow morning. 

Not sure what the local Post Office would do about chicks, I don't think they would send them back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

bergere said:


> Will have to call my bank at 9am tomorrow morning.
> 
> Not sure what the local Post Office would do about chicks, I don't think they would send them back.


 No, they won't send them back. My understanding is, that when chicks go unclaimed, they can call the local animal shelter or they can destroy them (not sure how they destroy them).

I could be remembering wrong, it's been a long time since I read up on that subject.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

bergere said:


> Will have to call my bank at 9am tomorrow morning.
> 
> Not sure what the local Post Office would do about chicks, I don't think they would send them back.


I'd be hesitant to accept the chicks, if your bank will back you up in returning your funds to you.

You can definitely refuse delivery, if you choose.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Removed link citing a group that may not be reputable.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

If they show up, will see what the Post office will do. Is a very small town, so I don't know what their rules are. 

I really, don't need any more chickens....

My worry, if they did send them already and they told me they won't be here until Thursday/Friday in this heat....


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

You might want to call the PO before the chicks arrive and explain the situation.

I do know if something is mailed to you that you didn't order, you have the right to keep it. But the fact that you "paid" for the chicks might complicate matters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

Aha! Found it.




> *9.3.12 Disposal
> 
> *Any parcel of live animals that cannot be delivered to the addressee or returned to the sender within 72 hours (for live day-old poultry) or within the delivery period marked on the parcel (for other animals) is immediately disposed of under the relevant standards. A parcel not marked with the delivery period is disposed of immediately if it reasonably appears that the animals cannot be returned to the sender in a viable condition.


From here: http://pe.usps.com/text/dmm300/601.htm#1064896

I still don't know how they dispose of them.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

And if you didn't order them, I'd be worried about what caused the shipment in the first place and how many future orders/charges you're going to endure. I hope you get it resolved.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

Seems like a lot of this type of thing is going on lately. I remember another thread on here not too long ago where someone got 200 chicks shipped when they ordered 20 or something extreme like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

V-NH said:


> Seems like a lot of this type of thing is going on lately. I remember another thread on here not too long ago where someone got 200 chicks shipped when they ordered 20 or something extreme like that.


 I wouldn't mind that as long as I only paid for 20.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to question... sorry no offense.

I know some company's do this as practice, but if I was out to rip you off in no way shape or form would I send you anything tangible!

Much easier for company's that deal in the intangible... 

Could this be a error from browsing the site? 

if payment info is stored and wrong info entered into the system... 

opps billed.

I had it happen with software, though one was upgrade and the other full version, they happily refunded on the blunder. download and not ship.

One reason I do not like membership type carts.

let me decide what I want then commit and render payment and order info.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I guess I would pick the chicks up, place an add sell them. Call the hatchery and tell them you did not place an order, call the bank and tell them you did not buy chicks, and if the money has not been taken out of the account you can stop the payment. If it has been taken out I would tell the bank you didnt place an order and put the money back. I dont think is fair to make the post office deal with the chicks. I would feel I had to take care of the chicks they cant live long with out care. but thats just me


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Bergere,
I see that you now live in Virginia as I do. If you live close enough to me, and I like the kind of chicks you have, I might be interested in buying them from you but it could be as long as 10 days to two weeks before I could do so. 
If you'd like to sell them, PM me and let me know what breed they are, the sex, the number of them, how much you want for them and a close proximity of where you live.
I'd expect you would want something more than what you already paid for them if you raised them a couple weeks, but I'll have to build me another chicken tractor before I get them and I have a couple of jobs already lined up that will keep me pretty busy for a few days before I could start on the tractor.
PM me and let me know what you thing and maybe I can help you out and get the chicks I have been wanting to get but haven't taken the time yet to do so. 

Godspeed

Ranger

PS. It sounds as if someone isn't telling you the truth though. I have never heard of any hatchery selling 40/50 chicks before and I sure haven't heard of them taking up to three days to ship them. 
Actually I have only ordered from Cackle Hatchery and the last time I ordered any was about 4 years ago, but the best I can remember is they ship one day and the chicks are at the post office the very next day!
It is Wednesday at 4:40 am right now, so if you talked to them on Tuesday, I'd bet the farm they hadn't shipped when you spoke to them. 
If the Hatchery is in trouble, I'd bet they just needed your money and wasn't about to return them. That's JMHO...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have ordered from them in the past. But after this, I won't be doing any more business from them.

They were out of d'Uccles, so I was told, for last year... so I bought some BL Wyndottes and Salmon Faverolles.... which all came in dead, had the Post Office write out a letter to that effect.
Privett told me they will no longer be shipping those breeds, so I ordered some....
Welsummers, Speckled Sussex and Orps and nothing else.
Had email conformation and a phone call.

This batch of chicks... nothing, no emails, no phone calls to confirm and get my CC#
So I am pretty sure they kept my CC#, which they are not supposed to do.

Beyond frustrated with this.

Did get off the phone with the bank and they will see what they can do.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Will let you know when they show up. Will just ask, for what they cost me.

Seriously have no place to put them. Not sure what I am going to do. 

These should be d'Uccles in various colors.





BadFordRanger said:


> Hi Bergere,
> I see that you now live in Virginia as I do. If you live close enough to me, and I like the kind of chicks you have, I might be interested in buying them from you but it could be as long as 10 days to two weeks before I could do so.
> If you'd like to sell them, PM me and let me know what breed they are, the sex, the number of them, how much you want for them and a close proximity of where you live.
> I'd expect you would want something more than what you already paid for them if you raised them a couple weeks, but I'll have to build me another chicken tractor before I get them and I have a couple of jobs already lined up that will keep me pretty busy for a few days before I could start on the tractor.
> ...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Their site doesn't work well at the best of times... I do like to look at photos and such.. but I sure didn't click on anything. 





||Downhome|| said:


> I have to question... sorry no offense.
> 
> I know some company's do this as practice, but if I was out to rip you off in no way shape or form would I send you anything tangible!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

Rick said:


> I believe this article is from 2013-
> 
> 
> More than 100 Chicks Saved After Mail-Order Snafu
> ...


Typical animal rights propaganda. Those chicks were not "seized" from anyone. They were simply taken and cared for after the mix up. Farm Sanctuary is trying to use it in their campaign to ban shipping of chicks, and anything else to do with keeping livestock. Don't let the name fool you, "Farm Sanctuary" has nothing to do with farms or with saving them. They want to eliminate all farms which keep livestock.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I could be wrong, but, could it be that when you ordered the chicks that weren't available, even though you substituted other chicks, they put your original order on back order?
And now they have some, so they charged you and shipped them.
I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I could be wrong, but, could it be that when you ordered the chicks that weren't available, even though you substituted other chicks, they put your original order on back order?
> And now they have some, so they charged you and shipped them.
> I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like to me.


I told them not to send any d'uccles at a later date, since I was ordering the large hens, won't need any more hens than that and I sure won't of bought 40+ of them!

Another thing which bothers me,, they did not send me a recipe or invoice, they did not call to see which CC# I wanted to use.

Heck, I won't even know I was being sent chicks if I did not look at my bank statement!

Not a good business practice.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

If chicks have been shipped, they should be able to track them and give you a specific delivery time. I think I would jot down some notes as to the details of this issue, call the company and if I got the same response, insist on speaking with a supervisor. I would be firm and insist on some answers. I think the word fraud might get used. Having a set of notes helps me to keep to the facts, especially if I am a bit flustered. It also helps me to keep my cool. This is causing you to spend time to try to. resolve an issue you did not create.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Called them last night, as soon as I saw they were trying to charge my bank for chicks I did not order.
Did talk with the manager, at least she said she was a manager... she won't confirm if the chicks had indeed been shipped yesterday. Asked many times.
She finally said the chicks would be here thur/fri. She won't give me a tracking number. 

Said I ordered X chicks on one day.. more chicks on another and so on. 

I said I wanted proof that I ordered the chicks, but she just kept saying I ordered the chicks. 
Kept telling her, no I did not. No proof has surfaced. Which isn't surprising since I did not order them.
Nor would I ever order 40+ chicks! Even if I did not have chickens already, my hen house would never handle that many, even with them being bantams.

Really did not need this stress right now.
Working on getting my house, garage and hen house fixed from the big hail storm we had a few weeks ago.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

OhMan, that stinks!!

I'd get with your bank/credit card people for sure, they can handle it because of the fraud aspect.

Best of Luck to you! 
Let us know how it works out.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Ok, deep breath! One of my points in making another call to the hatchery is getting some answers! Yes, you have tried. Possibly you can get someone else, or even the same person, and they know you mean business. Possibly the birds have not shipped. Tell them you are not accepting the order as NO information has been given to you and you have told your cc company the charges are fraudulent. If the birds have shipped they will have a tracking number, I don't think they can ship otherwise. This needs to be done, otherwise, and it may be too late, you are going to have hopefully live birds, you do not want! 
There should be a number attached to the charge that the hatchery can track. If you don't have it, call your cc company and get it. You might even have to talk to someone in billing at the hatchery. This is not the time to let your frustration make you give up! You may have time to get this resolved yet, I wish you the best!!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Have tried to call them again, this morning, so far, they are not answering. sigh ~~


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Its very wrong what that company did. My CC company will just reverse the charges if you protest (you get your money back just by calling the CC company).

I worry that the chicks will die if you refuse the order (can they handle that long in transit in the heat to get to you, and then back again?)....


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Sensiblefarmer said:


> Typical animal rights propaganda. Those chicks were not "seized" from anyone. They were simply taken and cared for after the mix up. Farm Sanctuary is trying to use it in their campaign to ban shipping of chicks, and anything else to do with keeping livestock. Don't let the name fool you, "Farm Sanctuary" has nothing to do with farms or with saving them. They want to eliminate all farms which keep livestock.


I removed the link, to be safe - don't want to promote an organization wanting to restrict shipments.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

bergere said:


> I have ordered from them in the past. But after this, I won't be doing any more business from them.
> 
> They were out of d'Uccles, so I was told, for last year... so I bought some BL Wyndottes and Salmon Faverolles.... which all came in dead, had the Post Office write out a letter to that effect.
> Privett told me they will no longer be shipping those breeds, so I ordered some....
> ...


Did you ask the hatchery if the address they were going to is your address? The reason I asked is awhile back someone got on our Wal-mart money card site and somehow was able to change the shipping address and order a new card. Went to another address. They left the billing address the same so as to be able to use the card with correct info. It was a big deal but needless to say by the time we caught it we could do nothing. The address was an abandoned house with a mailbox. Luckily we only put a little money on this card monthly for gasoline purchase but it definately made me a lot wiser when it comes to this kind of stuff.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I asked but she didn't answer.
Guess I will find out in a couple of days. :grit:

Sorry you had to deal with fraud too. No fun that. 




grandma12703 said:


> Did you ask the hatchery if the address they were going to is your address? The reason I asked is awhile back someone got on our Wal-mart money card site and somehow was able to change the shipping address and order a new card. Went to another address. They left the billing address the same so as to be able to use the card with correct info. It was a big deal but needless to say by the time we caught it we could do nothing. The address was an abandoned house with a mailbox. Luckily we only put a little money on this card monthly for gasoline purchase but it definately made me a lot wiser when it comes to this kind of stuff.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

bergere said:


> I asked but she didn't answer.
> Guess I will find out in a couple of days. :grit:
> 
> Sorry you had to deal with fraud too. No fun that.


Keep us up to date and I hope you are able to get your bank to take care of the charge. I would probably call your local DA's office and tell them about it and see what they can do. It is usually a quick fix for them to make a call to whomever (hatchery) and let them know they are checking into it and ask why they still had your card info on file.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks like Privett has a lot of bad reviews.

Check this out: http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/c/4440/

For example:


> we ordered birds from privett hatchery and they were sent a week early with no call of change, therefore no one was around to pick up birds from post office. We often vacation. As a result the birds were sent back. The hatchery blames us, but we feel it is crutial to inform customers of live animal delivery changes


 And this


> last order was all pullets and received straight run, they told me I did not know hens from cocks --sent them pics and I was still wrong in their eyes---prev order was wrong breeds and again I was not aware of correct I.D. in their eyes---they said pics I sent them were not from their birds


 After reading this thread and the bad reviews online I will NEVER order from Privett.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with Meyer Hatchery out of Ohio?


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Privett is so bad that my local feed store USED to order chicks from them because they were the geographically closest hatchery, but refused to do business with them anymore. 

Ironically, If you order from Whelp, Privett I strongly suspect is their drop ship western "location" (order filler). I mean the zip codes are exactly the same. You get the same birds with much better customer service and usually a better price too (which I in no way understand.) 

I've done business with Cackle, Ideal, and Metzer for ducks and all three were steller in customer service, value and bird quality. 
With Metzer I've had my loss replacements handled very well--- I had an issue where I ordered a couple breed of ducks all together and the members of just ONE breed failed to thrive like the others. He sent me a very expensive premium small shipment to replace just the 3 ducklings. I had had them for over 3 weeks and did not expect a replacement, I was just calling to let them know in case that breed or hatch had problems. They still replaced them. 

When I had a box of losses with Ideal due to a holiday weekend shipping fiasco they took y complaint so seriously I got calls from THREE agents. Two calling to fix my problem, and a follow up asking if I was happy with how they handled it.

Cackle I ordered a box of hatchery choice with 50+ birds and ZERO losses. 

I see no reason to mail order conventional chicks with any other companies-- these hatcheries have won my business for life.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

FarmChix said:


> Does anyone have experience with Meyer Hatchery out of Ohio?


I've ordered from Meyer and had good experiences. I also love McMurray, though they're a little more expensive. It's worth it though, IMO, got get great service and a better selection of birds.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

McMurry Hatchery Emailed me when the chickens hatched, then called to tell me they are being shipped and when they would be at the post office, and the post office call at 6 am they very next day. I had called the post office ahead of the chicks so they knew they would be coming, the post office said they place the chicks in the safest room with the right temp till I pick them up. Sounds like something really went wrong with your hatchery.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

ladycat said:


> Looks like Privett has a lot of bad reviews.
> 
> Check this out: http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/c/4440/
> 
> ...


Yikes...
I had heard rummers they have gone down the tubes, but that is just scary.
Thank you for that info.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Dusky Beauty said:


> Privett is so bad that my local feed store USED to order chicks from them because they were the geographically closest hatchery, but refused to do business with them anymore.
> 
> Ironically, If you order from Whelp, Privett I strongly suspect is their drop ship western "location" (order filler). I mean the zip codes are exactly the same. You get the same birds with much better customer service and usually a better price too (which I in no way understand.)
> 
> ...


I don't know, sounds as if Privett is a place to stay away from, yet Welp has always been great, for me anyway. I have ordered many many birds from them, layers and broilers. I only ever had one bird problem, chick died day after I got it, but they always throw in one or two extras anyway, so I wasn't concerned.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Dusky Beauty said:


> Ironically, If you order from Whelp, Privett I strongly suspect is their drop ship western "location" (order filler). I mean the zip codes are exactly the same. You get the same birds with much better customer service and usually a better price too (which I in no way understand.)


My welp order was shipped from Privett with no problems other then having to change my order because of production problems. As far as servicing Welp's orders my guess is that's a very important part of their bussiness they can't afford to screw up.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Chicks came in this morning. I took them, because it was not in my heart to kill them by trying to send them back.

Oh, and from the Postal mark,,, they did not send the chicks out until the day .... After I called them. 
So they could of stopped shipment.

Glad to hear Welp is a better hatchery... makes me wonder if Welp folks keeps the Privett folks in line, when one orders from Welps?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

With your facts in order, and the postmarked date, phone calls etc, since the shipment came through the mail, this could be a case of postal fraud. 
You might call them back, explain this to them, and threaten to turn over the facts to the States Attorney's Office, and Federal Postal Regulatory Office if they don't refund your money.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Having only read your original post, we concur!

Privett has sent us wrong breeds, bad breeds, they'd say some would lay DARK brown eggs....only to find they don't.

No longer buy from them.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

bergere said:


> Chicks came in this morning. I took them, because it was not in my heart to kill them by trying to send them back.
> 
> Oh, and from the Postal mark,,, they did not send the chicks out until the day .... After I called them.
> So they could of stopped shipment.
> ...





Dixie Bee Acres said:


> With your facts in order, and the postmarked date, phone calls etc, since the shipment came through the mail, this could be a case of postal fraud.
> You might call them back, explain this to them, and threaten to turn over the facts to the States Attorney's Office, and Federal Postal Regulatory Office if they don't refund your money.


Bergere - You are a sweet soul. I may have been forced to accept the poor chicks as well - it is all we can do to raise and protect 4 pullets from hawks and eagles!

We are thrilled to have them in our lives with our 2 "barn - porch" cats, and our 2 "farm - porch" dogs.

We live on limited Solar power, with gravity fed (or generator pumped ) water!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

FarmChix said:


> Does anyone have experience with Meyer Hatchery out of Ohio?


I love Meyer! I live about 15-20 minutes from them, so I am able to pick up chicks instead of having them shipped.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

OP, you are a good hearted soul and probably not a redhead.:heh: I would have been pitching a royal red headed fit with the company. It does sound suspiciously like a case of either identity theft or mail fraud to me or as my husband just mentioned somebody at the company is just messing with you.

Still you did the right thing accepting the chicks but I definitely wouldn't let the matter rest with them. 

Can you ask for a supervisor to talk to? They should be held responsible even if you have to go to the better business bureau with them....or threaten them with a lawyer.

Good luck with the chicks, I sincerely hope that Karma is kind to you.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, I'd say a BBB report is definitely necessary.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

badlander said:


> I would have been pitching a royal red headed fit with the company.


 I don't have red hair but when I got through with them, they would know they messed with the wrong person.

Bergere, besides filing a complaint against them with your bank, you also need to contact your state attorney general, and also file a complaint with the FTC: https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/#crnt

Believe me, the att gen and FTC will have Privett quaking in their boots.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

mammabooh said:


> I love Meyer! I live about 15-20 minutes from them, so I am able to pick up chicks instead of having them shipped.


That's great news! Once I get moved, I had planned on ordering from them.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the support.

Will be filing a complaint with the BBB bureau today, and hopefully get to my bank later today.
Been dealing with a killer migraine, on top of all this mess.


Everyone keep your fingers crossed... I might have a buyer for all the Golden Necks and Black Mottle D'Uccles. 
She will be here around 10am. Will be a major stress off if she shows up and buys them.

Decided to keep the Quails... 

So I have the Mille Fleurs and one Bantam Cochin for sale.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

How did it turn out with the hatchery?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Filed with BBB.... did not get my money back. Had to take the chicks.... if I sent them back, I would of gotten my money back. 
Just couldn't let them die, wasn't the chicks fault.

Sold the rest at a discount, and managed to find them good homes.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Bergere, I liked your last post - not because you didn't get your money back but because you put the chicks first and found them new homes. :thumb:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you Mzgarden.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I agree! Making the best of a bad situation. I couldn't let the poor little things die either. Now I could raise them up to "eatin size" and get rid of them THAT way, but.....  Glad you found folks to buy them and got SOME of your money back!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I've looked at these chickens that were drop shipped from Privett for Welp's since last July and I've finally admitted to myself how disappointed I am with them. The Leghorns very in size and about half the Rhode Island Reds have broken tails, don't know if that is the right term but their tail feathers point down instead of standing upright.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

The Welsummers, Speckled Sussex, d'Uccles are out standing from Privett. You will get some show quality Black Mottled d'Uccles... and most of their Millie d'Uccles have the rich dark golden color they should be.... unlike other hatcheries where the millie color is washed out.

I don't like their Buff Orphingtons... 90% of the were extremely aggressive. Which I really didn't like.


If anyone wants to order from them, just send a check in to pay for the birds... that way they don't have a CC# on hand.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I wonder if Welp is still drop shipping from Privett. Welp's prices are much higher than Privett's this yr, which they never have been before. (I only checked prices on two rare breeds I want.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2015)

Cyngbaeld said:


> (It is pronounced King Bold.)


I thought it was Sing Bald. :happy2:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, it is Old English ae is pronounced O, and the C is hard.


----------

